

Lean iPhone Gaming: Building a Product in 11 Days - manlycode
http://manlyco.de/2011/07/10/lean-iphone-gaming-building-a-product-in-11-days/

======
andymoe
My strong suggestion would be to make it free and charge 99 cents for a
premium upgrade of some sorts and also give people a way to pay more if they
want to (consumables). Two weeks is perfectly reasonable for an experianced
iOS dev to get a first version of a simple game done but if you have never
done it before it might be difficult. Shoot me an email if you get stuck on
something.

------
robert00700
Good luck! I produced an iPhone game in 5 days, but I was using the Unity3D
engine which really allows for abstraction from the nitty-gritty low-level iOS
programming. I definitely recommend it for rapid development.

~~~
manlycode
Thanks for the well wishes. At this point I'm married to Cocos2d. It offers
just enough of what I need and it's free.

I've dabbled in Unity a little bit and was impressed at what it had to offer.
But it seems like more than I'll ever need for what I can imagine doing in the
short term.

Is it possible to do 2d development with Unity?

~~~
coryl
Yep, you can do 2D. As a non-programmer, I've spent the last couple months
learning scripting on Unity with the help of the Walker Brothers free online
course.

Best of luck with your project, pumping out a simple game and publishing it is
exactly what I'd like to do (when I finish off these other damn projects!).

